# Window Sash



## zdwiel (Feb 4, 2013)

I've got a design for some window sashes I'd love some feedback on. I have some salvaged 11/16" T&G Greenheart I got from this place I was thinking of using. The plan was to use 3 layers with glue between each and also dowels and/or screws. Here is a quick sketchup of what I am thinking:










In the image I don't show that on the inside layer, the opening will be the size of the window to allow for stop strips and silicone to hold the window. The sash will be for a casement window that swings open from hinges on the side.

I have seen a few people building windows that use mortise and tenon joints, and I figured that this 3 layer approach might be even stronger, but don't actually know. One other disadvantage of this method is that I wouldn't be able to cut the top/bottom and left/right pieces out of the same piece of wood as I have seen other people do, to minimize uneven warping.

I am most worried about uneven warping and not being able to get a good seal against the frame. Is there anything else or different I should do to keep this from happening?

Also note that I was planning on removing the T&Gs for this project.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Isn't that flooring pre-finished? If so, it won't glue up properly unless the finish is first removed. A mortise and tenon joint is better and just as strong. Basically, you still have a M&T joint, whether it be solid wood or flooring strips.


----------



## zdwiel (Feb 4, 2013)

All of the pictures of the installed wood is of it finished, but the actual product as I have it is unfinished. I guess it is possible that they were finished a very long time ago when they were first put into use as railroad boxcar floors, but they sure don't look it now.

Heres a better picture of what the stuff I have looks like: http://www.trestlewood.com/photo/20087/

Thanks for the info that this is still essentially a M&T joint assuming the glue holds. That makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## leahwalkup (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't think this will work. We have tried this before and when we hire and contact Irvine Blind cleaners, they told me that I need to replace everything into another window to lessen up the mess it would create. They reconstruct it to make it stronger.

Yes I would agree on you to remove the T&Gs for you to build another that would surely strengthen your window.


----------



## Erik125 (Mar 27, 2015)

well, i guess smb advised you what to do right.One more thing is that if by any chance you need essay help of the professional find more information here and see how easy your studying process may be. I use it all the time when no ideas come to my mind


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

And if the glass ever breaks?


----------

